# Never leaving your house?



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

Are there more people that almost never leave there house? Because of worse dp/dr?
I where just wondering since a lot of people here seem to have a job/school.

For me its just once in a few weeks or months when i leave my home area and mostly only when i need to go to a doctor or something like that.
And im always dependent on other people to drive (first store is 3km/1.8 miles) me.
The only time i have leaved my home area on my own since september 2007 is 3 times, to a frend who live 1km/0.6 miles away.

Are there more people in this fuck situation?


----------



## optimusrhyme (Aug 24, 2004)

Hey Rein, 
Yah I had the same problem. It was always in my head that dp/dr was to bad to go anywhere so I would just sit in my basement in the dark literally for weeks on end, scared to leave the house.. Then I decided to do something to change it.. something so out there that it would force me to face my problem.. I flew to Chicago on my own... and met up with some other DPD people who I now am great friends with and love to death. I was scared at first alone in Chicago/another country with DPD but my comfort level grew everyday. I ended up having the time of my life in Chicago. Since i've been home I have left the house everyday. DPD will seem very bad at first when your start to go out more but it will get easier and easier everytime. I decided to take the fast route to fix the problem and just leave my country lol.. im not suggesting leaving your country but get out of the house as much as you can dude and you will see its not as bad as it seems


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

I had it too Rein, I came to an understanding that it's just perception it sucks but it not how it really is, its hard to go places when u dont feel physically grounded, i have been getting out a lot more though now, it sounds silly but i just feel the numbness inside and make that my driving force, i cant feel joy so i rather feel numbness than fear if that makes sense.

Jordan that is so cool by the way, you will be able to handle a lot more things now, your confidence will be soaring! x


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2008)

Hi Rein,
Yeah I had the same problem too.Even though Im recovered from Dp,d sometimes I still have such bad anxiety that I dont want to leave my comfort zone-thats what I call it also.Its unfamilar places that can still make me feel edgy-its very subtle sometimes and other times it can make me feel quite disorientated.
I have a support worker who helps me with this when my anxiety is very bad.But yeah the more you do it ,and its very small gradual steps ,the better it gets.

Lynsey.


----------



## Sketch2000 (Nov 10, 2008)

I've had a very difficult time leaving my household since my DP/DR began in June. I try to make sure I run errands each day or do something that gets me out (grocery shopping, gym, park, etc.) However, sometimes my symptoms are so bad that i can barely drive, on other days (like today) I didn't have as much of a problem. Its horrific, but over time I think it will get better.
Try writing down little things, like getting in the backyard and getting some sun. The next day could be just a brisk walk - nobody but you (remember, nobody knows you are experiencing DP/DR but you), and so on...

Hope this helps.
Chris


----------



## Dreamland (Jun 1, 2005)

Rein...you need to FORCE yourself to get out of the house, even if you don't feel like leaving because of DP/DR. I can tell that your situation is cascading out of control and you don't want to end up with agoraphobia. Just set a goal whereby you increase the time you spent outside of your house every week by fifteen minutes or something in order to reprogram your mind that being outside of your comfort zone isn't going to exacerbate your DP, which seems to be the case at this point in your life. When you leave the house try doing it with a friend or family member so that you can interact as opposed to being mired in an introspective DP mind trap--DP tends to be the strongest when you have nothing going on in your life because all you do is ruminate.


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

yeh i did that too, i was like - right im going to walk to the end of my street.

day 2 i walk a bit further

day 3 a bit further so on and so forth, its by actions and DOING that reassures ur mind theres nothing to be afraid of


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

I have trouble leaving my house sometimes...


----------



## Tanith (May 29, 2008)

I mostly only leave my house for Uni and times where I have to go out and get something.


----------



## singer24 (Sep 30, 2008)

i can go out with other people, but i cannot go out by myself, but saying that i was like that before i was dp'd!!!! sad i know!!!!


----------

